# HOLY CORONA SCAM ( QUARANTINE PROGRAM )...LOOK AT THIS AND THE PAY GRADE !!!!!!



## nononono (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2020)

And? Did you think t got rid of all advance and preventative measures concerning public health?


----------



## nononono (Apr 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? Did you think t got rid of all advance and preventative measures concerning public health?



*You are NOT very bright*
*or
You are a PAID troll

Take your pick ...*

*My advice to YOU...pick " NOT very bright "...you can fix that !*


----------

